# 1.5 Inch Expansion Plug



## Maxx62 (Dec 31, 2013)

Does anyone happen to know where I can find an inch and a half expansion plug, similar to the one show before. I've checked with every plumbing supply place I can find down here in Cebu, and I've even checked with a few marine supply places as well. The only thing I can find out here are one inch plugs, which won't work. I have an inch and a half GI pipe located in the bottom of my water storage tank, which I need to block off in order to use my tank. Unfortunately the pipe doesn't have threads, and I don't want to put too much stress on this pipe, as it is set into concrete, and I don't want to break the tank by being overly aggressive with the pipe. I've been using wooden plugs made from a guava tree, but they don't seem to seal very well, and they waste a lot of water.


----------



## billygoat993 (Jan 18, 2014)

Hi Maxx is it possible to use a reducer so you can use the 1 inch water plug? Are you using a PPR?


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Maxx62 said:


> Does anyone happen to know where I can find an inch and a half expansion plug, similar to the one show before. I've checked with every plumbing supply place I can find down here in Cebu, and I've even checked with a few marine supply places as well. The only thing I can find out here are one inch plugs, which won't work. I have an inch and a half GI pipe located in the bottom of my water storage tank, which I need to block off in order to use my tank. Unfortunately the pipe doesn't have threads, and I don't want to put too much stress on this pipe, as it is set into concrete, and I don't want to break the tank by being overly aggressive with the pipe. I've been using wooden plugs made from a guava tree, but they don't seem to seal very well, and they waste a lot of water.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maxx, a friend of mine has the largest marine supply and boating business in Asia and Aurstralia as well. I'll put a link to it here as he also has an outlet in Cebu and could most likely order whatever you need if not in stock. 
It's called Broadwater Marine.


Gene


----------



## Maxx62 (Dec 31, 2013)

Jet Lag said:


> Maxx, a friend of min has the largest marine supply and boating business in Asia and Aurstralia as well. I'll put a link to it here as he also has an outlet in Cebu and could most likely order whatever you need if not in stock.
> It's called Broadwater Marine.
> 
> 
> Gene


Thanks for the information, Jet. I called Broadwater's location down here in Cebu, but they said that they only stock one inch plugs. Is there any possibility you could call their location up in Subic, and find out if they have one and a half inch expansion plugs? (I believe that you live in the Subic area?)


----------



## Maxx62 (Dec 31, 2013)

billygoat993 said:


> Hi Maxx is it possible to use a reducer so you can use the 1 inch water plug? Are you using a PPR?


The pipe that I'm working with is schedule 40 galvanized pipe, and unfortunately I can't see any way to join anything to this particular pipe, because it doesn't have any threads on the end of it. 

I think that my only two options are to find a plug that fits the inside diameter of the pipe, or have someone weld a new section of pipe onto the existing pipe sticking out of my tank. Welding seems kinda iffy, so I'm leaning towards finding a plug if possible.

However, I found that a 3/4" PPR coupler has an outside diameter of an inch and a half. If I can't find anything else, I'm thinking about using marine epoxy to glue the PPR coupler inside the inch and a half galvanized pipe, and that would give me a 3/4" female pipe thread. Better than nothing I guess, but I'm worried about the epoxy cracking due to people opening and closing the ball valve I would have to install.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

You might try searching for McMaster Carr website as they sell almost anything industrial. I have no idea about shipping overseas though.

Fred


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Maxx62 said:


> Thanks for the information, Jet. I called Broadwater's location down here in Cebu, but they said that they only stock one inch plugs. Is there any possibility you could call their location up in Subic, and find out if they have one and a half inch expansion plugs? (I believe that you live in the Subic area?)


Maxx, I just saw your post here. I'll send an email to the owner this evening and see what I can find out for ya.
If nothing else, you might contant "Sheila" by email in Australia. She's the owners wife and is pretty much on top of things.


Jet..


----------



## Maxx62 (Dec 31, 2013)

Jet Lag said:


> Maxx, I just saw your post here. I'll send an email to the owner this evening and see what I can find out for ya.
> If nothing else, you might contant "Sheila" by email in Australia. She's the owners wife and is pretty much on top of things.
> 
> 
> Jet..


Thanks, Jet I really appreciate it. You might consider letting him know that I sent an email to their location in Cebu, but their Cebu staff never responded to it. Also, when I called them on the telephone, I got the impression that they were just trying to get me off the phone as quick as possible. I wonder if the person I spoke with really took the time to check to see what size drain plugs they actually carry.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

*Ordered*



Jet Lag said:


> Maxx, I just saw your post here. I'll send an email to the owner this evening and see what I can find out for ya.
> If nothing else, you might contant "Sheila" by email in Australia. She's the owners wife and is pretty much on top of things.
> 
> 
> Jet..


Hi Again Maxx,

I sent the email and got one in return. The plug you need has been ordered and will go to the Cebu store. He (they) did not give an indication on how long it will take but it should get there...



Jet


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Maxx62 said:


> Thanks, Jet I really appreciate it. You might consider letting him know that I sent an email to their location in Cebu, but their Cebu staff never responded to it. Also, when I called them on the telephone, I got the impression that they were just trying to get me off the phone as quick as possible. I wonder if the person I spoke with really took the time to check to see what size drain plugs they actually carry.


No problem. Hope it gets there quickly and hopefully he will deal with his staff issue. Most unusual for Broadwater so perhaps changes will be made.


Jet.


----------



## Maxx62 (Dec 31, 2013)

fmartin_gila said:


> You might try searching for McMaster Carr website as they sell almost anything industrial. I have no idea about shipping overseas though.
> 
> Fred


I also found the plug on the Grainger website for about $10.00, but the shipping costs are pretty high. Maybe I will try McMaster Carr, and see if their shipping costs are more reasonable, if I can't find anything her in PI.


----------



## bbazor (Nov 18, 2013)

Jet Lag said:


> Hi Again Maxx,
> 
> I sent the email and got one in return. The plug you need has been ordered and will go to the Cebu store. He (they) did not give an indication on how long it will take but it should get there...
> 
> ...


Nice to see this a good result and helpful people on this forum. That is what I call a "Happy Ending" of a different type.


----------



## Maxx62 (Dec 31, 2013)

Jet Lag said:


> Hi Again Maxx,
> 
> I sent the email and got one in return. The plug you need has been ordered and will go to the Cebu store. He (they) did not give an indication on how long it will take but it should get there...
> 
> ...


Thanks Jet, I will try giving them a call in Cebu around Tuesday of next week. Thanks again.

Max


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Pipes don't come threaded*



Maxx62 said:


> Does anyone happen to know where I can find an inch and a half expansion plug, similar to the one show before. I've checked with every plumbing supply place I can find down here in Cebu, and I've even checked with a few marine supply places as well. The only thing I can find out here are one inch plugs, which won't work. I have an inch and a half GI pipe located in the bottom of my water storage tank, which I need to block off in order to use my tank. Unfortunately the pipe doesn't have threads, and I don't want to put too much stress on this pipe, as it is set into concrete, and I don't want to break the tank by being overly aggressive with the pipe. I've been using wooden plugs made from a guava tree, but they don't seem to seal very well, and they waste a lot of water.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The plumber will get a threaded part and thread your pipe so you can put on a cap, most pipes here are not threaded and so the plumber uses his pipe wrench and another threaded fitting to cut the threads and then plenty of teflon tape and the cap to seal it good.


----------



## Maxx62 (Dec 31, 2013)

mcalleyboy said:


> The plumber will get a threaded part and thread your pipe so you can put on a cap, most pipes here are not threaded and so the plumber uses his pipe wrench and another threaded fitting to cut the threads and then plenty of teflon tape and the cap to seal it good.


Hi mcalleyboy, I actually have access to a hand held Rigid pipe die, of the correct diameter, but the pipe is located so close to the concrete sidewalk, that there is not enough room to slip the head of the pipe die onto the pipe. The outside of the pipe is only about 1/2" above the ground outside of tank. I'm thinking that it might be a little dicey to break the concrete outside of tank, as I'm worried that it might make the walls of the water storage tank unstable. Hmm...quite a quandary?


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Leaking pipe issues*



Maxx62 said:


> Hi mcalleyboy, I actually have access to a hand held Rigid pipe die, of the correct diameter, but the pipe is located so close to the concrete sidewalk, that there is not enough room to slip the head of the pipe die onto the pipe. The outside of the pipe is only about 1/2" above the ground outside of tank. I'm thinking that it might be a little dicey to break the concrete outside of tank, as I'm worried that it might make the walls of the water storage tank unstable. Hmm...quite a quandary?


My kitchen sink has similar issue's, In order to fix a slow leak I need to replace the plasitic pipe with steel, what a bunch of extra work and costs.


----------



## Maxx62 (Dec 31, 2013)

mcalleyboy said:


> My kitchen sink has similar issue's, In order to fix a slow leak I need to replace the plasitic pipe with steel, what a bunch of extra work and costs.


Also, I found an inch and a half pipe coupler, and tried just treading it onto my existing pipe, but I can't even get the coupler to fit onto the pipe, due the fact that the pipe is too low to the ground, and there isn't enough clearance between the pipe and the ground. 

You're right what a bunch of extra work and hassle! I wish that the guy who built this tank would have installed a valve, or at least a threaded pipe, but they didn't. Well, next time I'll know not to go back to California when my house is only half finished.


----------



## Maxx62 (Dec 31, 2013)

I was never able to find an expansion plug, so I'm planning on taking a different route with this particular problem. 

The other day I happen to be at a Koi fish show, and I noticed that the fish were being kept in huge tanks lined with blue plastic traps. I talked to one of the breeders at the show, and he said that he uses blue plastic tarps, because they are food grade, and are nontoxic.

I purchased a blue tarp and placed it into my tank this morning, and I'm now filling it with water. Well, it only set me back about 500 Peso, so it's a worthwhile gamble.


----------



## Maxx62 (Dec 31, 2013)

Jet Lag said:


> Hi Again Maxx,
> 
> I sent the email and got one in return. The plug you need has been ordered and will go to the Cebu store. He (they) did not give an indication on how long it will take but it should get there...
> 
> ...


I just wanted to let you know that I went down to Broad Water Marine here in Cebu this morning, and picked up my expandable drain plug. Right now I have a plastic tarp on the inside of my water storage tank, but I'm gonna hold onto the plug in case the tarp gives me any trouble on down the road. Thanks again. Also, the woman whom I spoke with today at Broad Water was very helpful, and very professional (If you could pass that on to the owner in Australia ).


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Maxx62 said:


> I just wanted to let you know that I went down to Broad Water Marine here in Cebu this morning, and picked up my expandable drain plug. Right now I have a plastic tarp on the inside of my water storage tank, but I'm gonna hold onto the plug in case the tarp gives me any trouble on down the road. Thanks again. Also, the woman whom I spoke with today at Broad Water was very helpful, and very professional (If you could pass that on to the owner in Australia ).


Thanks Maxx, Glad you were able to get the plug. At least you have it if the tarp fails to work forever. I'll let the owner know if I can ever track him down. Seems he never stays in one place.


Jet Lag


----------

